# Epcot



## cyctorres

Continuando con los parques de Walt Disney World seguimos con:
EPCOT   
UN POCO DE HISTORIA:  
Epcot es un parque temático localizado en Walt Disney World Resort cerca de Orlando, Florida. Fue el segundo parque que abrió sus puertas en Disney World después de Magic Kingdom. Está dedicado a la cultura internacional y a la innovación tecnológica. *Fue inaugurado en octubre de 1982 *con el nombre de Epcot Center, el cual fue cambiado a Epcot desde 1993.

El nombre Epcot viene del acrónimo EPCOT que significa Prototipo de Comunidad Experimental del Mañana (Experimental Prototype Community of Tomorrow en inglés). La idea original de Walt Disney era construir una ciudad utópica del futuro que sirviera de modelo al mundo como una comunidad que fuera el lugar de residencia de miles de personas y que contara con negocios, edificios comunitarios, escuelas, complejos recreacionales y edificios residenciales. El sistema de transporte sería a través de monorraíles y el tráfico estaría por debajo de la superficie de la ciudad, permitiendo el paso libre de peatones en las calles. Después de la muerte de Walt Disney, la compañía decidió que no le interesaba entrar en el negocio de construir y administrar una ciudad, así que se decidió cambiar la idea original por la de un parque temático que tratara de reflejar las ideas originales de Disney para Epcot. Al inaugurarse el parque en 1982, se le llamó Epcot Center; en 1994 se le cambió el nombre a EPCOT 94 y luego a EPCOT 95 un año después. En 1996, el parque fue llamado simplemente Epcot; se le quitó el acrónimo debido a que ya no reflejaba las ideas originales de Disney sobre una ciudad del futuro.

SEGUIREMOS INFORMANDOLOS Y COMPARTIENDO MAS SOBRE LOS PARQUES DE DISNEY


----------



## cyctorres

A diferencia del Reino magico,Epcot está dividido en 2 áreas claramente diferenciadas: Future World y World Showcase. La primera está compuesta de atracciones innovadoras y que tratan de demostrar las aplicaciones de la tecnología, la segunda está compuesta de 11 pabellones, cada uno representando a 11 países que tratan de mostrar lo mejor de sus culturas y costumbres.

El simbolo principal de este parque es su esfera (Spaceship Earth)


----------



## cyctorres

Aqui alguna informacion de los pabellones

Mexico
En la zona de México, nos encontramos con una impresionante pirámide maya, en cuyo interior encontramos la atracción "THE RIVER OF TIME", donde damos un paseo en barco por la antigua civilización pre-colombina hasta el México actual.
Duración aproximada: 7 minutos.



Norway
El pabellón de Noruega es el más moderno de los 11 existentes. Encontramos un réplica de un "STAVKIRKE" , o lo que es lo mismo, una de las últimas 30 iglesias de madera, originarias del país.
Asimismo, podemos dar un paseo en "DRAKKAR", como los usados por los vikingos, por los inicios de éste país hasta nuestro tiempo, en la atracción llamada "MAËLSTROM". No es muy trepidante..pero ya se sabe..estamos en un parque Disney. No obstante la ambientación está muy bien, con una inmensa plataforma petrolífera en el océano y unas caídas aceptables para el lugar en que está. Duración: 15 minutos, aunque puedes irte sin ver la proyección turística del final.



China
Este es el pabellón de la tranquilidad y la paz. La entrada está basada en la misma del Palacio de Verano de Beijing (Pekín) Las pancartas que se encuentran por encima de nuestras cabezas nos desean buenos deseos con frases como "Ojalá que la fortuna te siga en tu paso por la vida" ó "Que la virtud sea tu vecino"
El edificio principal es EL TEMPLO DEL CIELO, donde encontramos una pantalla de 360 grados en la que se proyecta una película de 20 min. que nos lleva a través de la China, desde su época más antigua, hasta la China moderna.
En los jardines que rodean el templo podemos encontrar rosales originales de la China, una morera de más de 100 años, e incluso un granado originario de aquel país, todo ello rodeado de puentes pequeños de piedra, estanques que simbolizan el orden y disciplina de la naturaleza.



Outpost
Se encuentra localizado entre Alemania y China, y era el lugar donde iba a ser construido el Pabellón de Africa. Un autobús visita regularmente este lugar donde se puede encontrar una banda de música de Jamaica. Podemos descansar y tomarnos un cocktail en el piso inferior.
Village Traders: Esta tienda ofrece regalos de las partes más exóticas del mundo, incluyendo Africa, Australia (con las islas que la rodean) y la India. Los objetos son realmente inusuales, por lo que merece la pena visitarlo.
Refreshment Outpost: Aquí podemos comprar fruta, yogurt helado y galletas. También pasteles de Jamaica, por probar algo diferente.



Germany
Este pabellón es uno de los más bulliciosos. Construido como la plaza de un pequeño pueblo de la región de Baviera, al norte de Alemania. La plaza principal incluye una estatua de San Jorge y el Dragón, que da el nombre a dicha plaza. A ciertas horas, del interior de un reloj de cuco situado en la parte de atrás de la plaza, aparecen unas figuras que acompañan con su baile una melodía especialmente compuesta para este pabellón. Si os gustan los relojes, estáis de suerte ya que encontrareis un tienda especializada en relojes de cuco.



Italy
La figura dominante de éste pabellón es la reproducción parcial del PALACIO DE DOGE, en Venecia, incluyendo sus muros de mármol. La torre es una reproducción de la existente en la Plaza de San Marcos. Asimismo, encontraremos góndolas flotando en el lago, puentes venecianos, e incluso una escultura del León de San Marcos, acompañante del Santo Guardián de Venecia.
Otra estatua que merece la atención por su fiel reproducción es la ESTATUA DE NEPTUNO, en la parte de atrás del pabellón, basada en la Fuente de Neptuno en Florencia, del escultor Bernini.



The American Adventure
Es el pabellón central del World Showcase, y ha sido creado con todo lujo de detalles. El show que encontramos en el interior del edificio principal, es uno de los tecnológicamente más avanzados creados por Disney. 35 animatronics (incluso Benjamín Franklin anda) recrean la creación de los EE.UU.
Como atracciones, podemos encontrar SONS OF LIBERTY, donde un grupo de flautistas vestidos con trajes de la época, marchan frente a la MANSION DEL PUEBLO.
Asimismo, encontramos la recreación de la situación de guerra e independencia vivida por los EE.UU. el siglo pasado, apareciendo los padres de la patria, con su famosa reunión en Plymouth Rock, donde se firmaron los cimientos de la constitución actual.
Es un show bastante popular entre los americanos, por lo que hay grandes colas.
Duración aproximada: 30 minutos.
En el exterior encontramos THE AMERICAN GARDENS THEATRE, donde se representan distintos shows musicales.
También hay un grupo de 4 personas que cantan "a capella", que se unen a otros 4 (imagino que harán turnos) por las tardes cantando juntos, justo enfrente de la Mansión del Pueblo.



Japan
Para mucha gente uno de los pabellones más sofisticados y atractivos. La primera impresión que tenemos de la cultura japonesa es un impresionante TORI (puerta que simboliza la buena suerte), similar a la situada en Itsukushima, en la bahía de Hiroshima.
Asimismo, encontramos una gran pagoda, lugar sagrado de los budistas, que representa la combinación de todos los elementos del universo. Cada uno de los cinco tejados o aleros representa un elemento de la Naturaleza. Así, desde el suelo hacia lo más alto: tierra, agua, fuego, viento y cielo.
Es la representación de la serenidad y la tranquilidad. En los jardines podemos encontrar rocas que simbolizan la vida de la Tierra y del agua. Rodeados de árboles de hoja perenne, que simbolizan la vida eterna, los jardines han sido (y son) conservados de forma impecable por los encargados de Disney.
Una reproducción del PALACIO IMPERIAL DE GOSHO, donde está el Teppanyaki Dining Room, lugar en el que recomiendo comer (previa reserva) si quieres disfrutar de una exhibición de los cocineros japoneses. (cuidado con arrimarse demasiado a los cuchillos)



Morocco
Representado por una réplica del MINARETE de KOUTUBIA, localizado en Marrakesh. Hay un auténtico bazar donde podemos incluso regatear con los nativos sobre el precio de algún artículo que queramos comprar. Pasamos bajo la puerta de BAB BOUJOLOUD, réplica de la existente en la ciudad de Fez.
Asimismo, se puede contemplar la antigua noria que riega los jardines del pabellón, de forma totalmente natural.
Como espectáculos el FESTIVAL MARRAKESH, consistente en bailes y música al aire libre, y TRADITIONAL BELLY DANCING AND MUSICIANS, y que representa la famosa "Danza de los 7 velos" y la "Danza del Vientre".



France
Este pabellón representa el periodo de la historia de Francia comprendido entre 1870 y 1910, conocido como La Belle Epoque, con el auge de las ciencias, la literatura y el arte. Hay una réplica de la Torre Eiffel.
Como espectáculo, IMPRESSIONS DE FRANCE, que consiste en una proyección sobre el país anfitrión, desde Fointanebleau hasta el Monte Saint Michel, cerca de Normandía. Quizá vale más la pena escuchar la música, que ver las imágenes..pero bueno...para gustos están los colores. Duración aproximada: 18 minutos.



International Gateway
Es una entrada al parque localizada entre UK y Francia, para ciertos hoteles situados dentro del recinto. Se pueden alquilar las sillas de ruedas y los cochecitos para los niños.


United Kingdom
Una mezcla arquitectónica entre el Londres elegante, una vía urbana inglesa y la campiña. El primer edificio que es THE PUB, donde una amplia variedad de cervezas puede ser degustada. Este pabellón no tiene atracciones, pero las tiendas son buenas.



Canada
Canadá es la nación más extensa del hemisferio norte, y vecina de EE.UU.. En su pabellón se representa su extraordinaria variedad climática y paisajística. Montañas, cañones, gargantas, cascadas y hermosos jardines son representados en él y una representación de los dioses nativos canadienses, en forma de TOTEM.
Señalar como atracción principal la proyección en 360 grados, de la película de 20 min. "OH, CANADA", donde como ya es habitual, conocemos un poco más en profundidad a la gente y costumbres de aquel país.


----------



## cyctorres

Algunas de las atracciones  en el mundo futuro son:

Spaceship Earth-(Patrocinado por Siemens AG) es un paseo a través de una esfera geodésica de dieciocho pisos de altura, ubicado en la entrada principal de Epcot. El paseo cuenta la historia de la comunicación, con un enfoque en el desarrollo de las culturas y el futuro de las tecnologías

Innoventions-ubicados en dos pabellones (acertadamente llamado Innoventions Innoventions Oriente y Occidente), en varias exposiciones de ciencia y tecnología orientados a empresas

Universe of Energy: Ellen's Energy Adventure - un espectáculo sobre la energía y cómo las personas generan . El espectáculo lleva el nombre de su protagonista, Ellen DeGeneres.

Mission: SPACE- (Patrocinado por Hewlett-Packard) es un paseo en una centrífuga basado en que simula ser miembro del programa espacial

Test Track- (Auspiciado por General Motors) es un paseo de alta velocidad que lleva a los visitantes a través de campos de prueba de una fábrica automotriz

Imagination!- es un pabellón que contiene atracciones de la imaginación 

Journey into Imagination with Figment- es un paseo que anima a los clientes a utilizar sus sentidos y su imaginación.

Captain EO Tribute is a 3-D- espectáculo protagonizado por Michael Jackson como un comandante de una tripulación amable de inadaptados en una misión especial en esta aventura de 17 minutos de fantasía espacial.

The Land -es un pabellón que contiene atractivos que detalle la forma en que interactuamos con nuestro entorno natural.

Living with the Land- lleva a los visitantes en un tour en bote a través de un trabajo de efecto invernadero.

Soarin' es un simulador de ala delta que "vuela" sobre las diversas áreas de California

Circle of Life: Una fábula del medio ambiente es una película que muestra la simbiosis

The Seas with Nemo & Friends es uno de los acuarios más grandes del mundo El pabellón contiene dos lugares de interés: 
The Seas with Nemo & Friends,un nuevo paseo crónica de viaje de Nemo épica, con tecnología de proyección que hace que parezca como si Nemo, Dory, Marlin están nadando con los peces vivos
Turtle Talk with Crush, un espectáculo interactivo protagonizado por Crush


----------



## cyctorres

Uno de los mejores espectaculos se encuentra en Epcot el cual es:

Illuminations: Reflections of Earth es un galardonado  espectáculo nocturno  en Epcot cada noche . El programa utiliza los fuegos artificiales, pirotecnia, luces láser, fuentes, y el fuego para crear una producción visual en Mundial de Laguna del parque Showcase. Se estrenó el 1 de octubre de 1999 como IllumiNations 2000: Reflexiones de la Tierra, como parte de la Walt Disney World la Celebración del Milenio, que tuvo tanto éxito que después de la celebración que terminó el 2000 se retiro del nombre  y el show continuó. El espectáculo está patrocinado por Siemens y ha recibido varios premios a lo largo de los años 2009 como la Mejor Producción al aire libre

Pueden buscar videos de este show en la pagina de videos yo...be bajo el nombre de Illuminations Reflections of Earth 2009 HD


----------



## irirom

Hola y gracias por la informacion de verdad, es agradable poder leer todo esto en nuestro idioma, porque generalmente lo he visto,pero solo en ingles!!!
Gracias


----------



## cyctorres

irirom said:


> Hola y gracias por la informacion de verdad, es agradable poder leer todo esto en nuestro idioma, porque generalmente lo he visto,pero solo en ingles!!!
> Gracias



Gracias , es agradable saber que alguien lee esto y que le gusta.


----------



## cyctorres

De igual manera que el castillo del Reino Magico, la esfera de Epcot a pasado por varios cambios






celebrando la llegada del año 2000







Otro cambio ocurrido


----------



## cyctorres

Ya salio la informacion de "the Food and Wine Festival". Los conciertos “Eat to the Beat!” para esos dias segun la informacion seran: 

09/30 - 10/02 - Taylor Dayne 

10/03 - 10/05 - 38 Special

10/06 - 10/07 - Jon Secada

10/08 - 10/09 - Roger Hodgson

10/10 - 10/12 - Billy Ocean

10/13 - 10/16 - Starship starring Mickey Thomas

10/17 - 10/19 - Sugar Ray

10/20 - 10/21 - The Orchestra (starring former members of ELO)

10/22 - 10/23 - Howard Jones
 10/24 - 10/26 - Boyz II Men

10/27 - 10/28 - Gin Blossoms 
10/29 - 10/30 - Sister Hazel
10/31 - 11/01 - Hanson

11/02 - 11/03 - The Pointer Sisters
11/04 - 11/06 - Night Ranger
11/07 - 11/08 - Air Supply
11/09 - 11/10 - Richard Marx

11/11 - 11/13 - Big Bad Voodoo Daddy
 ya sabes si vas para esas fechas no olvides ver tus cantantes favoritos.


----------



## cyctorres

Estamos bien adelantados en este parque, ya comenzaron a anuciar los narradores del "Candlelight Processional " este es un show muy bonito el cual recomiendo altamente (si te gusta la musica cristiana) Si estas para esas fechas comienza a planear a cual narrador veras.

11/25 - 11/27: Mira Sorvino
11/28 - 12/01: Michael W. Smith 
12/02 - 12/03: Whoopi Goldberg
12/04 - 12/06: TBA
12/07 - 12/09: Isabela Rossellini
12/10 - 12/12: Neil Patrick Harris
12/13-  12/14: TBA
12/16 - 12/18: TBA
12/19 - 12/21: Trace Adkins
12/22 - 12/24: Susan Lucci
12/25 - 12/27: Blair Underwood 
12/28 - 12/30: Marlee Matlin (interpreter: Jack Jason)


----------



## m-tinkerbelle

Pero... el Candlelight Processional ahora se hace en Epcot? no lo sabía!  siempre creí que era en el MK


----------



## cyctorres

m-tinkerbelle said:


> Pero... el Candlelight Processional ahora se hace en Epcot? no lo sabía!  siempre creí que era en el MK



Si, se hace en Epcot en el teatro al aire libre que esta de frente al pabellon de Estados Unidos.


----------



## codymoya

Is Epcot center is included in the magic kingdom ticket, how the heck does it work?
i'm confused, i would like to go to orlando parks, obviously see the disney castle, sea world, etc, but also epcot.
do i need to buy 1 ticket to magic kingdom and 1 ticket to epcot?


----------



## Odyssey13

Si, se hace en Epcot en el teatro al aire libre que esta de frente de post counte for images.


----------



## ip74

Gracias!!


----------

